# Dumb question.



## Chocks away! (May 31, 2005)

How do I upload a display picture? I don't seem to have anything small enough!
Everything is in JPEG format.


----------



## Medvedya (May 31, 2005)

Shrink 'em down using MS paint or JASC photoshop, save them as JPEG's and add 'em to a post where the attachments box is.


----------



## Chocks away! (May 31, 2005)

Oh thanks a bunch. As you can see this is worth showing off 8)


----------



## Medvedya (May 31, 2005)

Glad to be of service - nice pic! 

You can also upload pics to the albums, (same way - just click on the 'upload' button) and it'd be great if you did.  

Size isn't an issue there as well.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 1, 2005)

Yeah great pic! 8)


----------



## Chocks away! (Jun 5, 2005)

Sure I will folks. Hey sorry if i'm a pain in the butt-but it seems you guys have a pic as a sort of signature-how do you attach a photo permanently in that way?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 5, 2005)

Right-ho. If you upload the pic you want, right-click it and cliock properties. Take the URL and add it between



. Then copt this into your profile.

For example, to get the picture on my sig:

Right-Click, Properties - the URL is http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/files/p38-32_117.jpg

Add this URL between the two codes:






Without the spaces






And you get the picture! 8)

Hope this helps, it isnt very clear is it


----------



## Chocks away! (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh thanks-It seems simple *tries to do it*


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 5, 2005)

Done! 8) Now just get a pic you want, substitute it in your profile (in the Signature box) and your done! 8)


----------



## Chocks away! (Jun 5, 2005)

Let's see


----------



## Chocks away! (Jun 5, 2005)

Haha! Great


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 5, 2005)

Well done, looks good! 8)


----------



## trackend (Jun 5, 2005)

Bloody hell chocks you know more than me I've had the same sig since 2003 as I couldn't remember how to do it .
Nice sig by the way however there is no way their goner out run a jet
on that thing


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 6, 2005)




----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 6, 2005)

Nice sig, Chocks.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 7, 2005)

although you do realise chocks away is only supposed to be said on the ground, it's the taking of the chocks from the weels??


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 10, 2005)

Talking of chocks, look at these ultra hi-tech chocks employed by this RA ground crew...


----------



## evangilder (Jun 10, 2005)

Hey, whatever works!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 10, 2005)

Interesting tailwheel too


----------



## plan_D (Jun 10, 2005)

They'd probably be sighting the guns, so they needed it pointing straight forward.


----------

